# falling leaf?



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

hint... it wasn't falling!


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing how DoF easily fools the eyes. By any chance are you using a piece of glass beneath the leaf? Great shot!


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking a stab at it, there are no tricks here on my part, or any other person.

gary


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm....the issue is that the end result it does not tell me if it is falling or not. The shot does not convey a sense of motion to me.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Was it stuck to your window? By rain?


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

tetra73 said:


> Hmmm....the issue is that the end result it does not tell me if it is falling or not. The shot does not convey a sense of motion to me.


Well there is no motion, so you are right, in that

gary


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

ValMM said:


> Was it stuck to your window? By rain?


no this leaf is not stuck to my window, but it is stuck so to speak

gary


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Spider web


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

rodcuda said:


> Spider web



YES indeed good for you... sorry i don't have a prize for you, other then a pat on the back! Yeah that leaf was hanging quite long on the web.. the wind was blown it around a little, but it was there all day. Just wished the spider had chosen a better looking leaf.

gary


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mechtec said:


> YES indeed good for you... sorry i don't have a prize for you, other then a pat on the back! Yeah that leaf was hanging quite long on the web.. the wind was blown it around a little, but it was there all day. Just wished the spider had chosen a better looking leaf.
> 
> gary


I was about to say the same -- I saw this type of thing the other day in my yard.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

I had another picture that showed the single spider web on the stem of the leaf, but when i reduce the picture size, you couldn't see the spider web.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

